# Frage zu steam!



## Holyangel (23. Januar 2021)

Ich habe mich letztens mit dem PC meiner Frau bei steam eingeloggt (mein Account). Nun haben wir das Problem, dass unsere Bibliotheken zusammengefasst worden sind. Kann uns jemand helfen und sagen, wie man die Bibliotheken wieder separat anzeigen lassen kann?


----------



## Worrel (23. Januar 2021)

Zusammengefasst?
Kannst du ihre Spiele spielen, wenn du mit deinem Account eingeloggt bist?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2021)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Ich habe mich letztens mit dem PC meiner Frau bei steam eingeloggt (mein Account). Nun haben wir das Problem, dass unsere Bibliotheken zusammengefasst worden sind. Kann uns jemand helfen und sagen, wie man die Bibliotheken wieder separat anzeigen lassen kann?



Eigentlich sollte nur die Bibliothek des jeweiligen Accounts zu sehen sein - der eine hat die Games des anderen ja gar nicht im Besitz ^^    Oder nutzt ihr den gleichen Account, hattet aber der Übersicht halber verschiedene Bibliotheken angelegt?


----------



## Holyangel (23. Januar 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte nur die Bibliothek des jeweiligen Accounts zu sehen sein - der eine hat die Games des anderen ja gar nicht im Besitz ^^    Oder nutzt ihr den gleichen Account, hattet aber der Übersicht halber verschiedene Bibliotheken angelegt?



Wir haben 2 verschiedene Accounts. Wenn sie sich jetzt mit ihrem Account einloggt, sieht sie u.a. auch meine Spiele. Da ich an die 200 Spiele habe und sie ungefähr 10, ist es für sie jetzt ziemlich unübersichtlich....


----------



## Vordack (23. Januar 2021)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Wir haben 2 verschiedene Accounts. Wenn sie sich jetzt mit ihrem Account einloggt, sieht sie u.a. auch meine Spiele. Da ich an die 200 Spiele habe und sie ungefähr 10, ist es für sie jetzt ziemlich unübersichtlich....



Habt ihr dieses "Family Sharing" in den Einstellungen aktiviert?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holyangel (24. Januar 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Habt ihr dieses "Family Sharing" in den Einstellungen aktiviert?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine Frau meint, dass es evtl wegen steamworks so ist.
Sie sollte da etwas aktualisieren und dann war es so. Und habe es eben angeschaut, was in ihrer bibliothek ist, sind nicht meine Spiele, sondern viele "Dedicated Server", Server und Benchmark tools.... keine Ahnung warum die das nun hat...


----------



## Zybba (24. Januar 2021)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Sie sollte da etwas aktualisieren und dann war es so. Und habe es eben angeschaut, was in ihrer bibliothek ist, sind nicht meine Spiele, sondern viele "Dedicated Server", Server und Benchmark tools.... keine Ahnung warum die das nun hat...


Schau mal, ob direkt in der Bibliothek der Haken für "Tools" gesetzt ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vordack (24. Januar 2021)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Meine Frau meint, dass es evtl wegen steamworks so ist.
> Sie sollte da etwas aktualisieren und dann war es so. Und habe es eben angeschaut, was in ihrer bibliothek ist, sind nicht meine Spiele, sondern viele "Dedicated Server", Server und Benchmark tools.... keine Ahnung warum die das nun hat...



Wenn Du in der Bibliothek bist, gibt es oben links über Suchleiste ein Pull Down Menu dass entweder Games, Tools, oder Videos sein kann. Ist es auf Games?

edit: _Zybba war schneller


----------



## Holyangel (24. Januar 2021)

Danke, das hat geholfen!


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2021)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Danke, das hat geholfen!



Ich hoffe gerade noch rechtzeitig bevor Deine Frau Deine zweifelhaften Anime-Games entdeckt hat...


----------



## Holyangel (14. Februar 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hoffe gerade noch rechtzeitig bevor Deine Frau Deine zweifelhaften Anime-Games entdeckt hat...


Würde sie wohl weniger stören als die ganzen Indie Spiele, bei denen sie immer sagt, warum ich so einen PC brauche, wenn ich sowas spiele


----------

